# Variable Power Supply



## pxmarini (Sep 7, 2007)

I need to get away from the standard power supplies - my 2 boys think racing means full throtle all the time. A variable power supply should allow me to reduce the need for speed so to say.....(stop cars from flying across the garage)

I need some affordable recomandations.

0-24 volts will cover the spectrum???? right?
How many AMPs 1 AMP per lane?

Any help would be great.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I'm looking at a track mate:

http://www.infoserve.net/oss/slotcar/ps.htm


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

I recommend the Pyramid PS-32LAB. The PS-32LAB is rated at 0 to 30 volts and 0 to 5 amps. The 5 amps is enough power for running up to 4 box stock SG+ slot cars. Here is a link to Etronics which has the power supply at a really good price - http://www.etronics.com/listproducts.ASP?iStart=21&manaf=&order=&catid=4071&store=&rpc=&prod_type= 

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## pxmarini (Sep 7, 2007)

We have a 4 lane track - should we use 2 power supplies?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

no...one supply is enough...

but if you are ever planning on running super stock or modified cars like wizzards or G3's...go for a ten amp...what ever brand you choose... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

The Trackmate is an MG power Supply, 1-20 volts DC, at 10 amps. You can find the MG on some e-Stores for under $100. U.S.. The MG is a very good power supply.

Cheers!
Tom


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I've got a Trakmate as I have a couple kids as well and it works great for letting them run some cars. Bought it from Daniel Groulx for $150 (I think) last year.


----------



## Bro-man44 (Feb 7, 2007)

I just got an Alan Galinko power supply and it works great! Here's the sight to check it out: http://agg.fsmra.com/ Go to store and click on Power supplies! PS-10M, 0-20V, 10 amp, 3 range selections...0-7,7-14,14-20. It's pretty awesome for what I need it for! $125+shp.

Tom


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Cool...good links from everyone...

:thumbsup:


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Pyramid*

I just bought the Pyramid PS32Lab brand new off ebay for $70.I have a 4'X11' four lane Tomy layout.We run BSRT G3's- Wizzard P3 Extreme's-Tomy SG+'s- Tyco 440X2's- & Xtractions with no problems.I've had it a couple weeks now and i love it.I could tell the difference right away in how the cars ran-big improvment over the four wall-warts i was using! 
Pyramid PS32Lab
0-30 volts
5Amps


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a PS32LAB that I use for breaking in my motors and analyzing them. I also use it to opperate my Tyre Truer, and Lathe. It works great for allof this plus it can power a layout, all for around $70. U.S. can't beat that.

Cheers!
Tom


----------

